# Firestone Super Cruiser Identification



## ElTigreBlanco (May 25, 2011)

I cleaned this bike up about a month ago and have been trying to find out exactly what year it is and any other info on it. I believe it's around 1958 because of the tombstone on the rear fender, here is the Serial # A0573215  and Model # 180 9 9a31 .  Here are some pics, hopefully someone can help me identify this bike.


----------



## DonChristie (May 25, 2011)

Looks like a Monark, Super cruiser??
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?9823-check-out-my-monark-super-cruiser


----------



## ElTigreBlanco (May 25, 2011)

Yes the Firestone and Monark Super Cruisers are very similar, I know it's a Firestone I just need to find out what year etc... Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## kendemned (May 25, 2011)

Nice bike! I would guess early 50s, I have one that's missing half the serial number tab.  A couple folks have said mine is 50-52 but I've never really tried to get an exact year, here's a pic. Mine does have the same reflector on the back that yours does.




sorry about the amall pic


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 28, 2011)

1949 by the serial number.


----------

